# I'm about to buy an X-trail from UK but is an import



## Pretani (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,

I currently use a Volvo S40 for work. It is my own car and I travel 25K miles per year. I need something with a much bigger boot and 4 x 4 hence considering the X-trail.

I have two choices - I can buy a one year old model (I'm looking at the diesel Aventura 136) with about 5000 miles or spend another £4-5000 and get a brand new Aventura 2.0 automatic 148 which is an import (not sure where from yet but think Eastern Europe).

I want the new one as saving £5,000 from list price but am worried that the warranty might be void, that I might have difficulty with Nissan dealers and that I am also buying a poorer version. (From a car supermarket)

Finally, I have heard a lot about the turbo issues and know it helps to cool the turbo down before switching off and regular oil changes. I also know that this seems to be solved on 2006+ models. Are Nissan dealerships generally bad to deal with? I live about 20 miles south of Birmingham, UK.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello,

That surprise me you can buy an import with right side wheel.

The 148HP is brand new on the X_Trail. Possibly one of the best engine on the market.
It come from Renault nothern factory. The 173Hp version show better perfs than high end BMW X3. I am sure you can get some reports from Renault owners using this new engine.

I bought one of the last DCI 136HP serie produced from october 2005(in France: Columbia serie)
20000miles without any problem so far. 
I have heard no nasty issue with this version provided you are carefull with oil change timing and quality. 
The diesel engines EGR leads to abrasive burning soots in the oil. This you can see it in observing oil color; very black after only 5000miles whatever the engine is new or old.
Here the maintenance must be done every 12500miles. For economical raison some garages put semisynthetic oil that can last half this milage only. It is important you supervise what oil they put to find out if it is against requirement as specified in the manual(new synthetic 5W30).
THis concerns the 136Hp. I imagine the new UK 148/173Hp is equiped with particulars filter that demand special dedicated oil(ACEA B4 -C3)

Cheers


----------



## Pretani (Feb 8, 2008)

*Response to Trifon*

Thanks for the advice and quick response. I think I will change the oil myself in between services to ensure it works okay.

Sounds like a good vehicle. I look forward to driving it.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Pretani said:


> I want the new one as saving £5,000 from list price but am worried that the warranty might be void, that I might have difficulty with Nissan dealers and that I am also buying a poorer version. (From a car supermarket)


Your warranty should be ok as such although one person found that the imported "new" car he bought from a car supermarket had been registered a year earlier, hadn't had the required 12 month service, so was knocked back by Nissan on the warranty. Some importers are selling cars as UK models when they have much lower specs than the UK version which will probably also hit the resale value. Many seem to come from Ireland and Cyprus.

Try a search here for imports and supermarkets or MotorPoint. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/137934-warranty-problems-motor-point-new-x.html


Pretani said:


> Finally, I have heard a lot about the turbo issues and know it helps to cool the turbo down before switching off and regular oil changes. I also know that this seems to be solved on 2006+ models. Are Nissan dealerships generally bad to deal with? I live about 20 miles south of Birmingham, UK.


Don't know the dealers in your area. Nissan customer services are at best average and seem staffed by teenage plonkers.


----------



## Pretani (Feb 8, 2008)

*X'd X-Trail*

Thanks Flynn,

I could live with the problems of the car if the service was okay and I have checked with plenty of people who say that it isn't. If you read customer power surveys 46% of people experienced problems in the first three years of ownership. Back that with a poor support and you will have problems.

As I will be using this for work I need a reliable back up and I'm not confident I'll get it, so unfortunately, as much as I like it, the X-trail has been crossed off the list.

Thanks for all your help though.



flynn said:


> Your warranty should be ok as such although one person found that the imported "new" car he bought from a car supermarket had been registered a year earlier, hadn't had the required 12 month service, so was knocked back by Nissan on the warranty. Some importers are selling cars as UK models when they have much lower specs than the UK version which will probably also hit the resale value. Many seem to come from Ireland and Cyprus.
> 
> Try a search here for imports and supermarkets or MotorPoint.
> http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/137934-warranty-problems-motor-point-new-x.html
> ...


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Pretani said:


> Thanks Flynn,
> 
> I could live with the problems of the car if the service was okay and I have checked with plenty of people who say that it isn't. If you read customer power surveys 46% of people experienced problems in the first three years of ownership. Back that with a poor support and you will have problems.
> 
> ...


THere sould not be confusion between DCI cars built from 2003 to end 2005 and 2006/2007 one's.

Turbo issues took time to be solved for 2003/2005 period and customers had to go to their agent may times for updates or turbo/intercooler crash.

We have reports here the issue won't last any longuer. 
Besides, 2007 french compulsory test report told the X_Trail arrive un third position all cars mixed and first of the four wheel drives.
This is a good information about overall quality of the car.

In France, Nissan launched from October 2005 the "Columbia" série. This car had nothing special excepted spécial carpets.
I suspect it was designed to send message to costomers this is trouble free serie.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Actually, the UK guys were reporting turbo failures as early as 2001 and 2002 for the diesel version and from what I have read, these problems were addressed by Nissan in the later versions (Series II)


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

aussietrail said:


> Actually, the UK guys were reporting turbo failures as early as 2001 and 2002 for the diesel version and from what I have read, these problems were addressed by Nissan in the later versions (Series II)


THat information surprise me as 2001/2002 are VDI with regular and reliable turbos.

In our french X_Trail forums, there are no reports regarding turbo failure. 100000miles and more.

So.....

Il give later on more thinkings about that.


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Still talking about possible long term VDI (122CV) turbo failures(valid for 136Hp DCI as well):

The facts:

Looking at oil recommandations in both old manuals and maintenance CD; one can see you can use almost all oils available on the planet; i.e. from mineral oil to top range full synth.

Many owners are not willing to bover with this technical side thus they leave their Nissan dealer look after their XT and come back 20000Km later. 

Some of those dealers, because of Renault/Nissan set prices for the periodic maintenances, put low cost oil in the engine. Despite new clear oil precription(5W30 low viscosity, long life new generation oil)), my dealer, 6 months ago did it in changing oil with BP semi synth 10W40 Visco 3000. No offer for better oil and no warnings about possible oil milage limit. This oil is good but not for lasting 20000Km. One have to be aware that 20000Km means long life full synth oil. None semisynth can achieve this goal without damages. 

Besides, especialy concerning the VDI, the EGR send a lot of abrasive suit that one retrieve mixed with oil. It is strongly recommanded to change the oil with reduced drain intervals.This concerns especially diesel engines.

One understang that if one don't check what oil the garage put and leave the oil for 20000km the turbo won't last 300000Km....this is obvious.


----------



## norton (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello again,
_although one person found that the imported "new" car he bought from a car supermarket had been registered a year earlier, hadn't had the required 12 month service, so was knocked back by Nissan on the warranty_

That was me! I bought the car from Motorpoint who just didnt want to know about my problems. I eventually gave up contacting them - life is too short ..... 

Arnold Clark (despite all of the negative feedback for them in scotland) sorted the warranty with Nissan and so afr no probs after a new turbo. 

i would buy another import but check exactly when it was first registered (not first UK registered) 

My only prob now is the hopelessy out of date satnav map.

cheers


----------

